# Recherche boîte Apple Watch 4



## Patrickpmg (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, voilà je vous explique mon problème.
J’ai en ma possession une Apple Watch série 4 en parfait état que je compte offrir à ma copine pour noël  
Le soucie étant que je n’ai plus la boîte et je n’imagine pas lui offrir sans.
J’ai cherché partout y compris sur eBay mais je ne trouve pas.
Est ce qu’une âme charitable accepterait de me vendre la sienne? 
ils’agit d’un modèle 40 mm gris et bracelet blanc
Au plaisirs


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Pourquoi vous n'avez pas la boite ?

Et ici ?


----------



## yabr (2 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi vous n'avez pas la boite ?
> 
> Et ici ?


doublement bravo


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Décembre 2019)

une version non officielle https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55


----------

